# My boy



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is Rodin. One year and three days old,and the best LGD ever! 1\2anatolian 1\4 gp and akbash. Been with goats since the day he was born. Not a cat fan but loves the chickens!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's a pretty boy!  
How did you get such a great picture of him? My dude hates having his picture taken. :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice dog.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! he loves having his picture taken-he is quite the ham!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet Rodin will give you some great stories he is indeed beautiful!


----------

